# making dehydrated sweet potatoes.



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

Ryders favorite treat is dehydrated sweet potatoes and he will choose them over other treats I offer. Problem is that a bag of sams yams is $15. Yikes! so I tried making my own today and so far has been a major fail! I have had them in the oven for eleven hours! (120 degrees F) And they only seem half done. I bit into one and it was still crunchy inside. Anybody else make these? What am doing wrong?? Should I get a dehydrator? Would it be worth it?


----------



## kel (Nov 28, 2012)

Griffin's favorite are also dehydrated sweet potatoes! I buy the Blue Ridge Sweet 'Tater Chips from Petco for $5 (Blue Ridge Naturals Smoked Sweet Tater Chips Dog Treats at PETCO). About 5-7 come in a bag. 
I have been wanting to make them myself but temperatures here are in the 100's so I can't bear the thought of having the oven on for so long! The recipe I had planned on using suggested the oven temp be at 175, but the cook time is about 8 hours: 17 Apart: How To: Make Sweet Potato Dog Chew Treats

Sorry I can't say that I've tried this yet myself. If you were planning on making these regularly, you can find a decent dehydrator on Amazon for about $60, with free shipping if you have Prime  Hope this helps!


----------



## Haven (Aug 3, 2012)

I use this recipe from Modern Dog magazine. Never had a problem with them turning out wrong. Loki loves them. One potato makes a lot of treats. 


All you need is five minutes prep time and a single raw yam or sweet potato. Pure, easy, and unadulterated, dog treats don’t get any healthier, easier or less expensive than this.

DIRECTIONS
• Preheat oven to 250° F.
• Scrub the sweet potato or yam. No need to peel.
• Cut it into thin slices (the thinner the slice the shorter the cooking time) and place on a cookie sheet in a single layer.
• Bake in oven at 250° F for about 3 hours for slightly chewy treats or bake slightly longer to get them crunchy. Note: timing will vary according to the thickness of your slices; just keep an eye on them. Or, better yet, if you have a dehydrator, pop them in there instead of the oven.


Tip
Sweet potatoes are a source of dietary fiber and contain vitamin B6, vitamin C, beta carotene, and manganese. Most dogs love the chewy sweetness of a delish dehydrated sweet potato treat. And you can rest easy knowing there’s no additives, preservatives or anything extraneous added.

- See more at: Modern Dog magazine | the best dog magazine ever


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I have never done them in the oven. I have a NESCO dehydrator that I use all the time. It takes about 12 hours at 155 deg. Make sure you cut them thin. No more than about 1/8 to maybe 1/4 inch. Mine do well at that.


----------



## Wafer1141 (Mar 12, 2013)

Well my super sweet DH ordered me a dehydrator this afternoon! So I'm excited to try that. I also have a chicken jerky dog treat recipe that I'll try too.


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

I have a dehydrator, I am going to try the sweet potato chips. How do you store them after you make them? Do you only make a small batch at a time or enough to last awhile?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App

I make about 5 sweet potatoes, put them in a zip lock bag and refrigerate. I do liver, heart, kidney, chicken, etc.


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

If you don't mind a lot of cussing....

http://thugkitchen.com/page/4


----------



## Gold Digger (Sep 19, 2012)

Haven said:


> I use this recipe from Modern Dog magazine. Never had a problem with them turning out wrong. Loki loves them. One potato makes a lot of treats.
> 
> 
> All you need is five minutes prep time and a single raw yam or sweet potato. Pure, easy, and unadulterated, dog treats don’t get any healthier, easier or less expensive than this.
> ...


I do the exact same thing but got the recipe from dogtreatkitchen.com ...I've never had a problem with it either. I do put parchment paper on the cookie sheet to avoid sticking. 

I saw these treats at petco yesterday for $10 for about 1 small sweet potato.. Rip off!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

Wafer1141 said:


> Well my super sweet DH ordered me a dehydrator this afternoon! So I'm excited to try that. I also have a chicken jerky dog treat recipe that I'll try too.


 I JUST BOUGHT ONE LAST WEEK i LOVE IT !!


----------



## DiamondGal (Jan 8, 2014)

For those that use a food dehydrator, how do I know when they are done? Will they be crispy or what? 
I received a food dehydrator for Christmas made by Nesco. They did not even have sweet potatoes on the chart for how long and what temperature, etc. They also were talking about cooking the potatoes first? To me, that kind of defeats the purpose. 
Right now I have them at the highest setting, which is 160'. Do I need to rotate the trays at all? I put some slices on each tray. I didn't read anything in the instruction manual about doing that. The manual really wasn't all that helpful. There were other tray type things in there - something solid and two trays liner things with smaller holes in them - I think they might be for fruit leather. It said to use some liner with fruit leather. There was no diagram in the book showing what all the parts were. Maybe I'm missing something in my instructions?
Anyway, any helpful hints for sweet potatoes would be appreciated! I feel like if I fill her full of all the right foods she will stay with me longer. Not sure if it will help, but at least I feel like I am doing _something!_


----------

